# a BBQ to remember



## altcharacter

Its official!! The BBQ will happen this year but we are going to change the venue. Since my backyard is a dump and I am in the midst of planning the frag fest, our good friend Alex has volunteered his lovely home for the get together.

Date is TBD but we are looking at mid June or so. 

This can be a potluck as well as long as it fits in with the general menu of the day. More to come on that as we go.

General rules:
Alex nor myself are affiliated with GTAA or the parent company that owns it and in no way is this a official gathering.
Alcohol is allowed and you should bring your own if you want to drink, also bring a designated driver.
Children are allowed as long as they aren't breaking stuff or destroying anything. Rowdy children will be thrown into a sump
It is advised that you bring a empty cooler or some type of vessel to bring frags home that you buy from Alex.
Trading frags is allowed of course but Alex won't have any holding tanks or frag tanks to hold the items. 


Other than that, lets get this baby started!!!


----------



## y4zhuang

Alex in North york? my neighbour?


----------



## Letigrama

did you say north york, im so in!!!


----------



## matti2uude

That's great news!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Yes guys the address is 24 Wilfred avenue There is plenty of parking on the streets and at home....
Looking forward for this BBQ, mijo (Dave) will be doing some pole dancing and bringing some nice delicious churros


----------



## altcharacter

You can dance on my pole anytime viejo


----------



## PaulF757

Sweet, I'm in and looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## darkangel66n

In .


----------



## altcharacter

June 22nd it is!
This is more than a month away so for all of you folks that were saying "i'm so going to be there" and now are going to say "awwww, my cat has to get his hair trimmed that day" need to figure out a way to get there!!

No excuses!!!

As for food, lets start making a list please.
I'll add on to the list here.

*FOOD*
Dave-Brisket and/or smoked chicken and churros


----------



## darkangel66n

Still in. I will bring chili or meatballs. What say the masses?


----------



## fireangel

Count me in as well. i look forward to seeing every one again


----------



## matti2uude

Awesome I'm off that day? I have no clue what to bring, I'll need some suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

can't wait!


----------



## altcharacter

If you're looking to bring something, it could be as easy as a 12 pack of coke or a few bags of chips.

Also, I need to say that if we are doing this outside (which it always ends up outside) then people need to bring chairs of some sort. 

The great thing about this is that people always forget their chairs! I have 4 chairs at my house from the last 2 years 

I'll also be getting a few sponsors as usual so we can have some fun with some games.
So far we'll have:
The Salinity Challange (3rd year running)
Skimmate challange (this one literally stunk last year)


----------



## tomsfish

I can bring drinks alcoholic or non like juice and pop.


----------



## Crayon

Me and a plus one. I'm bringing limes to go along with the theme. And a shaker to go with the limes. And some grease for the pole, for Dave. And something without meat for those of us who do not partake in the ritualistic charring of flesh.

And some pulsing xenias cause I can grow those in time for the paaarrrttteee!


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Skimmate challange (this one literally stunk last year)


Oh oh oh oh oh!!!! I'm in on this one for sure! Our skimmer stinks so much that if you touch it with your hand, you will be washing for an hour after.

Our skimmer stinks so much, even the dog leaves the room!

I think it would totally work to keep the cat from scratching the furniture too! Even our septic doesn't stink as bad as the skimmer!


----------



## ameekplec.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YYIIIIIIIIIS.

Finally a BBQ I can attend!!!!!


----------



## J_T

I am NOT smelling skimmate this year!!!!

I will mark the calendar, but can't promise. We do have some family BBQ's (10+ years of get togethers) in June. Just need to sort out the when!

If I can be there, I will.


----------



## damsel_den

No work.. no birthday party.. no racing...
Now I just have to find a way there..


----------



## altcharacter

We will get you there mel


----------



## TankCla

I might be there to present my new addition: 9lb of beautiful baby also known as Edward , but everything depends on him, on his mood


----------



## damsel_den

Come on Claud! post some pics of the little fella! I have baby fever!!


----------



## TankCla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I'm in... I'll have to get back to you on the food my wife can make as if it was me it would be PBJ Sandwiches for all or a mean KD


----------



## damsel_den

OMG hes so cute Claud!
As for food , Ill probally make some homemade jalapeno poppers and who knows what else


----------



## TankCla

Can I bring baby formula? Who's in for a drink? 

Thanks Mel!


----------



## manmadecorals

Awesome!!! I'm in as well! I just check my calendar and i can make it 

I'll bring my homemade Meat Lasagna! Sorry to the veggie eaters...


----------



## darkangel66n

We need a separate thread somewhere about who has what for sale or trade so we can arrange these things.


----------



## clearnet

TankCla said:


> I might be there to present my new addition: 9lb of beautiful baby also known as Edward , but everything depends on him, on his mood


Congrats! We are expecting a baby anytime now as well, and Edward made it to the short list of names too!

Hopefully I will be able to join the BBQ as well.

Allen


----------



## Flexin5

I have to check the date but i think i'm in! with a bucket of chicken! haha oh and a couple cases of pop. (coke/sprite ok?)


----------



## uniboob

I hope to be able to make it, if there is anyone who is lactose and gluten intolerant I could bring something along these lines if I can make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Lactose and gluten...sounds like fried rice to me!!!!


----------



## fury165

While you are at it..add Nut and Bananas to the allergy list for my daughter and I. 

A master list of what is being brought would also be great...unless nobody objects to 28 boxes of Timbits and soda


----------



## altcharacter

There is a list going already. Just PM me with what you want to bring and I'll add it to the master list.

As for trading and what not, that is totally up to you guys. Alex is our host and he has a thousand frags in his basement to chose from if you so desire. Although trading is always fun


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Lots of new reef keepers on their way  my son will be making his debut in September.


----------



## Crayon

aquatic_expressions said:


> Lots of new reef keepers on their way  my son will be making his debut in September.


So,

When our first son was a year old, and our second kid was on the way, we went out to buy a freezer. 6 hours later we came home with our first salt water tank. And no freezer.

Must be something about babies and fish.

Or just knowing that you are going to spend the next 5 years stuck at home and in need of entertainment.


----------



## [email protected]

explor3r said:


> Yes guys the address is 24 Wilfred avenue There is plenty of parking on the streets and at home....
> Looking forward for this BBQ, mijo (Dave) will be doing some pole dancing and bringing some nice delicious churros


Awesome, but you're going to need a lot more sandals Alex. 

Count us in &#8230;&#8230;..and I have three "Incredible" chefs over here who can put together anything from amazing potato salads to kick ass pastries.


----------



## explor3r

[email protected] said:


> Awesome, but you're going to need a lot more sandals Alex.
> 
> Count us in &#8230;&#8230;..and I have three "Incredible" chefs over here who can put together anything from amazing potato salads to kick ass pastries.


Lol Bill maybe we can put down as a requirement "Bring your own sandals"

It looks to me is going to be fun, every year is getting better and more people joining which is great to see our salty community grows...


----------



## Mikeylikes

definitely want to attend. will need to free up my calendar for sure.


----------



## Dax

If you're doing a headcount, put me down for 2.
I'll bring samosas for the third year in a row.


----------



## damsel_den

Who wants to drive a poor girl who doesnt highway drive...can meet in oakville or mississauga(anywhere)Or a go train stop in t.o.


----------



## Ciddian

Probably won't be able to make this one. Gotta figure out the move. :S But I hope its a blast


----------



## y4zhuang

damsel_den said:


> Who wants to drive a poor girl who doesnt highway drive...can meet in oakville or mississauga(anywhere)Or a go train stop in t.o.


i'm sure someones coming over from your end, if not i'm sure u can get a ride from the Finch Go Station?


----------



## Patwa

might be down! who wants dry-rub pork ribs!? ....i recently perfected my recipe....slow-cooked 12hrs!

thank for hosting this Alex!

z


----------



## damsel_den

Mmmm ribs....... I wish there was a drooling smiley face.


----------



## altcharacter

Ribs for 12 hours. Very interesting...

Good turnout so far but 90% of the people are still saying "I might make it"


----------



## damsel_den

I just need a damn drive

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa

i'll confirm poste haste if someone trades me a space invaders pectinia frag for said 12hr kickass dry rub ribz 

alt - 12hrs @200F....trick is to put on the dry rub thick, acts as an insulator

z


----------



## damsel_den

Patwa..if you go .. want some company lol


----------



## matti2uude

I'll confirm for 2 and I think we're bringing a pasta salad. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Patwa said:


> might be down! who wants dry-rub pork ribs!? ....i recently perfected my recipe....slow-cooked 12hrs!
> 
> thank for hosting this Alex!
> 
> z


My pleasure Im always up for anything to do with saltwater plus we get to meet other GTAAers and talk about what we like.

Make sure you drop the ribs the night before so they can be ready for when everyone is here


----------



## Patwa

damsel_den said:


> Patwa..if you go .. want some company lol


can you drive stick? might help to sweeten the deal if i get too tanked and need to be driven home lol


----------



## Patwa

explor3r said:


> Make sure you drop the ribs the night before so they can be ready for when everyone is here


hahah ok, sure....no problem lol


----------



## Flexin5

Patwa said:


> can you drive stick? might help to sweeten the deal if i get too tanked and need to be driven home lol


i can, so if you do someone can follow us and i can drive your car home for you


----------



## damsel_den

I dont drive stick , I dont drive highways. I just look good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Wait... Did you just tell me how to Cook ribs?

I don't know if I should be offended or confused!!!

As for the menu, we will need to start filling up the list soon So pm me with what you are bringing


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> Wait... Did you just tell me how to Cook ribs?


This could be a good contest! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

Ding ding ding ... round one! 😁 we have a cook off coming ...

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## damsel_den

I can out cook any of them at ribs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

I'm attending just for the ribs now 😉 count me in. I'll be bringing some sort of dessert.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel

this is starting to look like it is going to be an awesome gathering! i cant wait to see everyone and met some new faces. this is turning in to a very busy year in the reef world!


----------



## PaulF757

*I'm in*

If I have the day off I'm in. My wife bakes cakes so I'll get her to do a theme cake.


----------



## Letigrama

DAVE-

I'LL bring the husband and some argentinean empanadas!!!!

also, I always have a really hard time as we have our usernames and our real names, do you usually use TAGS for the bbq, or do you want me to bring tags and we can TAG everyone?


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Yes to the argentinean empanadas


----------



## lloydj

I am in for a bbq. Let me know what to bring.


----------



## altcharacter

Name tags are a go. Leti did you want to help out with a few things? We usually try to pick a beautiful assistant to help out with name tags and raffle tickets.


----------



## chronzz

I'm. Down to bring anything.


----------



## Letigrama

TankCla said:


> View attachment 63145
> 
> View attachment 63161
> 
> View attachment 63153
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Claud., he's adorable. Im surprised you can keep up with the hobbie, good for you!


----------



## disman_ca

I'm in but not sure what I will bring.


----------



## deeznutz

So what's the head count up to?


----------



## HOWsMom

Are Freshies allowed too, or is this restricted to the Salties ?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

If you are a freshwater guy/gal you can come but be warned that you will go home and ditch your planted tank and setup a reef asap. We can't be held responsible


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> If you are a freshwater guy/gal you can come but be warned that you will go home and ditch your planted tank and setup a reef asap. We can't be held responsible


 I agree


----------



## Patwa

Flexin5 said:


> i can, so if you do someone can follow us and i can drive your car home for you


hehe...thanks man.....well..i was sorta joking about getting loaded....well....maybe...we'll see 



damsel_den said:


> I dont drive stick , I dont drive highways. I just look good


niiiccceeeee ....you've got my attention.

that's good coz i only drive nice lookin' ladies....just tell me where and when 



TankCla said:


> This could be a good contest!





Mikeylikes said:


> Ding ding ding ... round one! &#128513; we have a cook off coming ...





damsel_den said:


> I can out cook any of them at ribs


i'll see your "contest" and raise you my photo album of hardcore food porn.....heheh

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629026531265/

it's on.

in the words of my saviour, Eric Cartman: "I already brought it, b*tch. I brought it, set it down on the table, and opened it, b*tch!



altcharacter said:


> Wait... Did you just tell me how to Cook ribs?
> I don't know if I should be offended or confused!!!


heheh....well your post did sound to me like you were not wise to the ways of slo-cooking ribs ...my bad 

in other news, im confirmed for at least 3 racks of ribs - just need to know the date (unless that has already been decided?)


----------



## altcharacter

It has been decided and I posted it somewhere on this thread.
Forgive me but I've been drinking a bit so my mind is a bit blurred.

I've been trying to lock down a few sponsors for the contests but it's been a bit interesting this last week trying to get a hold of shop owners. It's like they aren't around or something?!?!

As for the food, keep it coming! So far it looks to be 25-30 people and everyone is going to be hungry of course.

Don't worry about my comments Zack (pretty sure that's the spelling) I get easily offended when people tell me how to cook 

You have a pretty good eye for pics when it comes to food! If you're ever interested in plating theory and such give me a shout. Or we can talk at the BBQ


----------



## PaulF757

Got my schedule and I'm off, see you all there.


----------



## Crayon

explor3r said:


> Yes guys the address is 24 Wilfred avenue There is plenty of parking on the streets and at home....


Ok, so I know the date is June 22, and that's a Sunday. And I see the address.
But what time of day does this thing get off the ground?

Is there a pre party for those that are smoking 12 hour ribs?

For those of us that still keep appointments on their blackberry, I now have this marked as an all day event.


----------



## Letigrama

same thing I wondering, I happen to all opf the sudden got a wedding shower I want to see if I can come to both events... at what time is it?


----------



## altcharacter

This is a BBQ put together by a Mexican and a Columbian.
Sometimes I tell Alex I'm coming right over and then I make it over 4 days later.

So let's say noon.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I'm getting more and more excited as it is getting closer.


----------



## altcharacter

That's what she said


----------



## aquatic_expressions

altcharacter said:


> That's what she said


Did she? I didn't hear her lol


----------



## Mikeylikes

altcharacter said:


> This is a BBQ put together by a Mexican and a Columbian.
> Sometimes I tell Alex I'm coming right over and then I make it over 4 days later.
> 
> So let's say noon.


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan

aquatic_expressions said:


> Did she? I didn't hear her lol


.....you're doing it wrong.....


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Taipan said:


> .....you're doing it wrong.....


 Expecting baby Mateo in September... Can't say that I am


----------



## Taipan

....2 sides to that coin....  Congratulations and Cheers. I saw the other post.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Taipan said:


> ....2 sides to that coin....  Congratulations and Cheers. I saw the other post.


Lol yes there is and thank you


----------



## y4zhuang

I want to see colin and patwa at this bbq and duel it out to see who has the greenest coral lol...


----------



## aquatic_expressions

You mean a coral jeopardy cause patwas nepthea wins hands down


----------



## Patwa

y4zhuang said:


> I want to see colin and patwa at this bbq and duel it out to see who has the greenest coral lol...


lol

I think Colin would rather a "battle".....duels are sooo 2013

....i'd happily concede defeat *right now* if he shows CITES paperwork showing the "2 million corals" he's brought in, of which some i've prolly "never" seen before

but if i win, i get 5 mins to edumacate him on scolymia vs. acantophyllia, k?


----------



## Patwa

on second thought.....i'll let my ribs do the talking 

....im totes done with that guy and his wacky ego 

z


----------



## y4zhuang

lol are you really over it though? i mean u go into his house, thinking you know everything, challenge him saying u had nicer corals and that you would never buy here...then come to a forum where he doesn't even check and complain behind his back... 

If i came over to your house and said i had a greener nepthea out of the blue, you would want to "duel"


----------



## manmadecorals

y4zhuang said:


> lol are you really over it though? i mean u go into his house, thinking you know everything, challenge him saying u had nicer corals and that you would never buy here...then come to a forum where he doesn't even check and complain behind his back...
> 
> If i came over to your house and said i had a greener nepthea out of the blue, you would want to "duel"


Sounds like someone is trying to start something here...


----------



## damsel_den

Popcorn time....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## y4zhuang

anyways i'll apologize for bringing this up, as its not helping anyone and ultimately bad press for colin and looks bad on both our parts. I was just bored at work and read the thread again ticked me off. Totally unprofessional.


----------



## explor3r

Changing the topic whos going to be the cook? we can vote on it and I vote for DAVE!!!!! he is the best


----------



## aquatic_expressions

y4zhuang said:


> lol are you really over it though? i mean u go into his house, thinking you know everything, challenge him saying u had nicer corals and that you would never buy here...then come to a forum where he doesn't even check and complain behind his back...
> 
> If i came over to your house and said i had a greener nepthea out of the blue, you would want to "duel"


Again everyone is entitled to their opinion but clearly you didn't read the thread that Patwa started when venting about his experience with Collins or perhaps you didn't interpret what was written.

At no time did Patwa go into the store claiming that he had nicer corals or thinking he knew everything about corals. He did state after the fact that he wouldn't be returning to his store. Plus even if Collin didn't see the thread I am sure one of his friends would have notified him about what was said as this is a fairly tight knit community.

I can say that Patwa wins for greenest coral though going on his back in the day nepthea under halides which I have a piece of  Anyways no need to battle or duel... We can all enjoy Patwa's ribs and then argue over who's salinity is higher and then have one of Dave's famous Churros with Dulce de Leche


----------



## aquatic_expressions

explor3r said:


> Changing the topic whos going to be the cook? we can vote on it and I vote for DAVE!!!!! he is the best


I vote for Dave 2


----------



## Crayon

aquatic_expressions said:


> Anyways no need to battle or duel... We can all enjoy Patwa's ribs and then argue over who's salinity is higher and then have one of Dave's famous Churros with Dulce de Leche


This is intense........

Can't vote for anyone, it's my first time.

However will sell my vote for frags......


----------



## y4zhuang

It would seem patwa has some friends, buying friends in exchange of this legendary green coral  In that case, i will allow myself to be bought out 

Again, its just one sided because we heard from one perspective. We have such good info on this site, and many of us, me included learn so much here. I would honestly pour OJ into my tank if someone here said its a good way to get rid of ich. So for someone to be so against a store from one bad experience, a lot of us (me included) will take what patwa said to heart and will probably never visit. I'm sure that wasn't patwa's intention, he merely wanted to share his experience and try to understand why he acted the way he did. I agree its good for us to share our experience and attribute credit to the stores and owners where credit is due. Just need to be careful and encourage the forum members to take it with a grain of salt and judge from their own experience... I don't know about you guys, if you told me not to go to my boy Flav and Advanced Reefs, I'd prob never go... and I'd miss out on how wonderful he is to be with.


----------



## altcharacter

Well guys!!!!

We're almost into June now and BeanBag Frags has graciously donated one of our prizes for one of the contests! Thanks alot to Jerry for making this happen and I hope you can swing by for a bite to eat and a beer 

I still need to find one more sponsor for our other contest so I'll get back to you guys on that.

Word up!


----------



## Patwa

y4zhuang said:


> i mean u go into his house, thinking you know everything, challenge him saying u had nicer corals


didn't happen that way at all......but Jay summed it up properly anyway



y4zhuang said:


> anyways i'll apologize for bringing this up, as its not helping anyone and ultimately bad press for colin and looks bad on both our parts. I was just bored at work and read the thread again ticked me off. Totally unprofessional.


cool beans, man.


----------



## Patwa

*RIBs*

dry rub quick questionnaire:

1. How spicy do you want it?

2. Do you like a sweet finish?

3. Or should I make one sweet and one spicy?

3. Do you want a dip? mustard? chipotle? none?

.
.
.
.

or.....is it simply, "I don't care, git in mah belly"


----------



## manmadecorals

...this pains me so much that i can no longer attend


----------



## Flexin5




----------



## Patwa

hahah i was looking for a decent Fat Bastard pic but couldn't find one....but you nailed it! lol


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I prefer spicy


----------



## explor3r

I like them spicy  but half and half would be a good idea


----------



## altcharacter

North Carolina style


----------



## Letigrama

Hi Dave and all.

I am so upset because my girlfriends have told me I must attent this bridal shower..... I really wanted to com to this bbq and specially because I booked it and the shower came after, but is a very close friend of mine, so I must attend and be there on time. The place is far away so there is not going to be anyytime for me to come to this bbq as I have to be at the shower at 1 pm.....

Well I still have sat 21st off if you guys decide to move it 

I was really looking to meet you all,


----------



## altcharacter

No worries Leti, every year people say they're going to make it then decide they don't want to come.

Right around this time is when people start saying "I have to walk my dog and wash my hair"


----------



## altcharacter

Two weeks to go and the BBQ HQ is almost set to host one of the best parties of the year.
I spent the last two days "prepping" the Fragcave for it's visitors and you will be super impressed with how it looks now.

Start getting those skimmers pumping out that nasty stuff for the annual "skimmate challange." Most of you thought this was a joke last year and didn't bring anything but really it's a contest!!! Bring that nasty stuff and we'll judge who has the dirtiest, blackest, nastiest, most disgusting skimmate!

If you are bringing something for the party just PM me with what you are bringing. Also if you have any lawn or foldable chairs those would come in handy as well. Just remember to take them home after.


----------



## uniboob

altcharacter said:


> Two weeks to go and the BBQ HQ is almost set to host one of the best parties of the year.
> I spent the last two days "prepping" the Fragcave for it's visitors and you will be super impressed with how it looks now.
> 
> Start getting those skimmers pumping out that nasty stuff for the annual "skimmate challange." Most of you thought this was a joke last year and didn't bring anything but really it's a contest!!! Bring that nasty stuff and we'll judge who has the dirtiest, blackest, nastiest, most disgusting skimmate!
> 
> If you are bringing something for the party just PM me with what you are bringing. Also if you have any lawn or foldable chairs those would come in handy as well. Just remember to take them home after.


What is the best way to bring our skim mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj

Tim Hortons cup lol​


----------



## Jesurex

damsel_den said:


> I dont drive stick , I dont drive highways. I just look good
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I'll pick up and drive you home as long as the above statement is true


----------



## notclear

altcharacter said:


> Two weeks to go and the BBQ HQ is almost set to host one of the best parties of the year.
> I spent the last two days "prepping" the Fragcave for it's visitors and you will be super impressed with how it looks now.


You must be helping him to do the tiling !


----------



## fury165

Put me down for one, but I haven't decided what I will bring just yet.


----------



## altcharacter

Ok so BeanBag Frags has graciously offered up a prize of amazing value for the Salinity challenge and hopefully he'll be at the BBQ and bring the prizes (yes plural) with him. If not, I'll have to go pick them up.


Also, Flavio has once again come thru for the Skimmate Contest by donating a $50 gift card to his store Advance Reef Aquatics out in Milton. 

If you're bringing skimmate for the contest then please bring it in a plastic container like a tupperware or a clear sealed bag so we can judge the contents. If you bring it in a tim hortons cup you might lose points for not being able to be judged right.

To say I was "helping" with the tile would be an understatement  I all think you should go down and check it out now. Very impressive! Also pick up a few frags while you're there


----------



## 76tmlfan

*Bbq*

I am hoping to make it out just need to check and see if there are any other plans pending !!!


----------



## deeznutz

Sorry, but I missed the exact date and time.


----------



## lloydj

76tmlfan said:


> I am hoping to make it out just need to check and see if there are any other plans pending !!!


So, in other words, you have to check with Jen....


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Two weeks to go and the BBQ HQ is almost set to host one of the best parties of the year.
> I spent the last two days "prepping" the Fragcave for it's visitors and you will be super impressed with how it looks now.
> 
> Start getting those skimmers pumping out that nasty stuff for the annual "skimmate challange." Most of you thought this was a joke last year and didn't bring anything but really it's a contest!!! Bring that nasty stuff and we'll judge who has the dirtiest, blackest, nastiest, most disgusting skimmate!
> 
> If you are bringing something for the party just PM me with what you are bringing. Also if you have any lawn or foldable chairs those would come in handy as well. Just remember to take them home after.


Yes the Cave is ready and special thanks to Dave for so much help he did and amazing job!!!!
It is getting closer guys and yes please bring some foldable chairs I can only provide maybe 14 and Im sure we will have more people than that....


----------



## rburns24

-
+1
-



deeznutz said:


> sorry, but i missed the exact date and time.


----


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Sunday, June 22, 2014


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Hey guys!

Isabelle would love to attend the BBQ. She was wondering if any other girls are going? 

We would have loved to be a sponsor for the BBQ but were told another store was found. If there is anything else you need us to sponsor for and/or if you need something, just let us know. 

It looks like everyone is bringing something. What's missing? She can bring whatever is needed. Ice, drinks, food, etc.


----------



## matti2uude

Stacy will be coming with me. She's talked with Isabelle every time we come to the store. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Amazingly out of the 25 people last year atleast half were women! 

No worries about the sponsors Dan, we all know you guys are very busy over there. It just came down to who was going to answer emails first really. Although we had to have Flavio in on it again since he's been there for us all these years 

Just tell Isabelle to bring beer, a chair, some nasty skimmate, and some sunscreen. OH...and an appetite!

Glad to hear alot of people are coming. I know I've said this before but if freshwater noobs are interested in coming don't hesitate to chime in. We'll eventually switch you anyways


----------



## someguy

Still room for sw newbs? I wouldn't mind picking up a few pointers for coral care and meeting some fellow reefers.


----------



## J_T

someguy said:


> Still room for sw newbs? I wouldn't mind picking up a few pointers for coral care and meeting some fellow reefers.


This is a must attend for you then. Beer, food, and a yard full of people to ask questions!!

I will be there. Will probably have some goodies to be given away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan

*Acrylic Goodies.....*



J_T said:


> .....I will be there. Will probably have some goodies to be given away  .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you bringing your acrylic version of these goodies? Just curious.


----------



## J_T

Lol. No. Imo if you need those your not drinking fast enough  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

LOL - That flip down cowboy belt buckle.


----------



## Taipan

J_T said:


> Lol. No. Imo if you need those your not drinking fast enough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That.....is a GREAT response.  I bow to you sir. Namaste lol


----------



## notclear

If 2 pm is not too late, I will be there with some Asian drinks. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter

2pm will be right about the time everyone will be there dude!!!


----------



## notclear

Great! See you all.


----------



## darkangel66n

I am so totally ready for this event. My self and my son will be there for sure. Only change I have had to make is what I will be bringing. I will be bringing some jerk chicken. It is awesome and I can say that because I am not cooking it. I will be coming from Oshawa and have room for two people.


----------



## Jaysan

I will most likely be attending. Will be bringing folding camping chairs if I can find them in my garage 
I will be coming from Vaughan 

Dave, let me know what else needs to be brought


----------



## Flexin5

^you can hitch a ride with me if you want  lol


----------



## altcharacter

We are going to need people to bring drinks if possible. Of course bring beers and other alcoholic beverages but cans of coke and such would be great.

Also if you're bringing kids, make sure they are attended to please.
Thanks!


----------



## Flexin5

dave, i'll bring a case of coke and sprite


----------



## ameekplec.

altcharacter said:


> We are going to need people to bring drinks if possible. Of course bring beers and other alcoholic beverages but cans of coke and such would be great.
> 
> Also if you're bringing kids, make sure they are attended to please.
> Thanks!


OOooh, beer I can make!!


----------



## Taipan

ameekplec. said:


> OOooh, beer I can make!!


Reefing, Beer making......patient and talented.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yup. I make beer out of money


----------



## Patwa

been enjoying this lately...

just sayin'


----------



## CoralConnoisseur

We're in! Quite excited to meet everyone seeing are we are new to the hobby. Will bring some sort of chips and pop or juice. We promise not to eat anyone's coral, we may just drool a little though.


----------



## Patwa

just got the racks of ribs: 2x spare and 2x back ...imo, spare ribs are the best coz they have the most fat! the back ribs are crazy meaty, might have to trim 'em down methinks

we'll see just how much I have leftover to bring over for the BBQ


----------



## Crayon

Patwa said:


> just got the racks of ribs: 2x spare and 2x back ..


What? Are these Hors Douvres? That's it? What? Are you cooking for your in laws? Or do you think only 5 people are showing up???? Do we have to pre pay in order to ensure we get 1 rib? Or is someone giving out wristbands so we maintain a proper queue at the BBQ?

All joking aside..........really?

JJ

Really?

Sorry, JJ


----------



## altcharacter

I tend to agree, 4 racks of ribs is a bit on the small side. Your choice though I guess.

I'll be bringing the usual


----------



## Crayon

I have a couple items to swap with anyone who is interested and coming to the BBQ Sunday.

A pail of wet aragonite that isn't really full of critters as it has been un heated for about a month and is pretty dirty. I would say about 20 lbs. no algae just dirty.

Some 1/4" clear screening from BRS maybe 2' x3'. Brand new.

Farm fresh eggs from our chickens who have gone into overdrive. We only have 5 chickens but we just can't keep up with production. We are making potato salad for the BBQ in order to use up some eggs, but will have plenty left to swap.


----------



## 76tmlfan

*I am In!!!*

I will be swinging by for a visit maybe and hour or 2 between 1-4 as I have a family dinner to attend. Dave what can I bring to help out?


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> I tend to agree, 4 racks of ribs is a bit on the small side. Your choice though I guess.


Will EMT to order my own rib frag. What's the going rate on ribs right now? Will pay for custom ribs, please put me down for 6 meaty ribs. Well, they're not actually for me, they're for my better half.........

Seriously, I know ribs are expensive, so am quite prepared to put some dollas into the kitty! Totally appreciate someone else doing the work and looking forward to the BBQ!


----------



## altcharacter

The price of pork is unreal right now and alot of companies are going bankrupt due to this. There was some massive pig virus that gave them all diarrhea and they slaughtered a huge amount of them. Since then, alot of the pork has been coming in from China and overseas at a higher cost of course.

Wholesale at work we are seeing prices for baby back ribs of $3.99 a pound and up! Of course this is for canadian pork and not the garbage pork from overseas 

It's actually cheaper to buy beef right now! Oh, and lobster is cheaper than pork as well


----------



## Patwa

pfft...u guys serious? lol ...im no caterer, im doing this for fun. if you want a rib or two, get there when i get there and be ready when i bring em out, and don't hog em!!!. these are dry rub ribs...not one lick of sauce on them....they're to be savoured, my friends 

and money is not a problem (why am I even having to respond to this?), i just have no interest in cooking a half-rack of ribs per person for about 20-25ppl.....crikey.

serious, i can't tell if you guys are joking....between alt's chronic dry humour and the crayon thinking im sorta-kinda responsible for feeding his better half, im having a hard time telling what's what :/

everyone brings what they can, and we share.....isn't that sorta what this is about? i wasn't there last year, but it seems more like a simple BBQ-reef-potluck-meetup

let me know if i missed the memo


----------



## altcharacter

I would suggest not cooking then if you're not interested in cooking for 20-25 people. And we're at around 40 people so far I think.

No worries if you don't want to cook, alot of people don't cook and they usually just bring beer or chips. 

But...if you are going to cook please make sure everyone is taken care of 
One rib per person ain't going to cut it for these reefers.
Last year they demolished 25 pounds of homemade sausages and 20 pounds of homemade hamburgers. Not to mention the hot dogs and chicken breasts 
And that's just what I cooked!! It's alright though, they left me with literally 300 beers 

Then there was one girl who brought a Quinoa salad...


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

altcharacter said:


> Then there was one girl who brought a Quinoa salad...


hahahahahaha.

Making this my sig.


----------



## Patwa

altcharacter said:


> I would suggest not cooking then if you're not interested in cooking for 20-25 people. And we're at around 40 people so far I think.
> 
> No worries if you don't want to cook, alot of people don't cook and they usually just bring beer or chips.
> 
> But...if you are going to cook please make sure everyone is taken care of -


wow...you have no idea how ignorant you sound.

i'm out...sorry...not going to this BBQ. enjoy yourselves, buds.

my involvement started with ribs...i said i'd cook some so you guys can eat. jokes about a rib 'contest', who is better than who were made, laughs were had

....and now when i say im bringing 4 racks, you say that's too little and i shd not even cook at all? what is wrong with you?

this was about a reef BBQ at alex's house, chatting, eating, drinking, and essentially sharing time with each other ..who cares about who brings what and in what quantity? when did it become about that? (don't answer, it's a rhetorical question)

i feel sorry about that girl who brought that quinoa salad to your last party, how dare she defy you! my gosh ...you must have made her feel so guilty, if not laughing right in her face, then quietly to yourself and your friends.....that's just wrong on *so many levels*

enjoy ur BBQ ...let's hope your belly is 100% full by the end of it and your fridge full of 400 beers this time


----------



## damsel_den

I bit my tounge long enough. All night I have been reading this and getting more and more upset.
I will no longer be attending after reading how you guys embarrass someone and basically tell them to not cook something they were excited and nice enough to do.

Petawa I think your offer was very generous and just ignore them
If you need someone to share them with.. im down


----------



## Patwa

thanks, Damsel! i just love to cook...call me crazy 

at least i have 4 racks for myself now.....uhh...lol


----------



## Tristan

Patwa said:


> wow...you have no idea how ignorant you sound.
> 
> i'm out...sorry...not going to this BBQ. enjoy yourselves, buds.
> 
> my involvement started with ribs...i said i'd cook some so you guys can eat. jokes about a rib 'contest', who is better than who were made, laughs were had
> 
> ....and now when i say im bringing 4 racks, you say that's too little and i shd not even cook at all? what is wrong with you?
> 
> this was about a reef BBQ at alex's house, chatting, eating, drinking, and essentially sharing time with each other ..who cares about who brings what and in what quantity? when did it become about that? (don't answer, it's a rhetorical question)
> 
> i feel sorry about that girl who brought that quinoa salad to your last party, how dare she defy you! my gosh ...you must have made her feel so guilty, if not laughing right in her face, then quietly to yourself and your friends.....that's just wrong on *so many levels*
> 
> enjoy ur BBQ ...let's hope your belly is 100% full by the end of it and your fridge full of 400 beers this time


This has literally been the best response to anything on this site in a long time. Good on ya man. If you want to bring those ribs to my place I will share a couple good cigars and some choice beverages


----------



## Patwa

thanks, Tristan 

we shd really work something out...maybe Alex can host us next month for another BBQ?


----------



## fesso clown

come on guys don't be all like that!
, i'm still coming and I gots some greeeeaaaat recipes:









Looks like an armadillo but it's my prize copepod I've been saving... I totally dry rubbed it too...
http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_bbq.jpg

I'z got's MAD BBQ skillz









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8YnVUs-pQ5E/Tg4g5ttgJYI/AAAAAAAABro/LoO0ukwvgnw/s400/*******+shishkabob.jpg

Can't we all jus' gets aloooong?

Maybe a soak in the hot tub would help
?


----------



## Crayon

If that's your hot tub, I'm not going near it! You could make soup out of that!


----------



## fesso clown

Crayon said:


> If that's your hot tub, I'm not going near it! You could make soup out of that!


Oh ya I can supply soup too, thanks for the reminder... could become extra chunky too if some lepers show up... add a little quinoa and garlic, dry rub them and ... BAM!


----------



## Crayon

Patwa said:


> it was more alt's response to me ....not necessarily yours, so don't worry too much
> 
> his idea of a reef bbq obviously varies a lot (ie. fundamentally) from mine, that is all...i won't go beyond that.
> 
> i was really looking forward to meeting you all, but whatevs...we all cross paths at some point in the hobby ..until then!


Professionals. They take their lives seriously!

So please do not ask me to critic any home made fish stands. I would react like Alt does when discussing cooking for 40.


----------



## y4zhuang

Think alt was kidding but yah, not ez to commit to making ribs for the BBQ. Because of that I'm almost sure it was him joking around. Good on you, but i think we can make up and just have a good time. Like our fiasco with RB


----------



## altcharacter

You're still welcome to come with or without food.

You also know nothing of the past 2 years of this BBQ and for you to comment on what you don't know is offensive.

The Quinoa salad reference was a joke. The girl who brought the salad I consider a very close friend now and I am happy to say that she was at last years BBQ but due to life situations she won't be there this year.

If I've offended you because I think you should cook a couple more racks of ribs them I apologize. What I don't get it is the fact that it's the same to cook 4 racks as it is 6 or 8 and yes you have said money isn't the problem.

I'll say it again. If you don't feel like cooking and you want to just come hang out *that is fine!*

If you want to contribute and you feel like cooking then please bring enough for everyone.


----------



## explor3r

Hi guys lets just make love no war and Im taking no sides here but this is my input...
Im hosting the BBQ this year and whoever wants to bring or not anything is up to yourself, I will have some chicken hamburgers, hotdogs, chips, soda pop and some snacks.
The point of the BBQ is to meet new members and have lots of fun talking about fish and corals and also trading why not and don't forget the salinity and skim contest.
I don't waste my energy or input with whoever wants to come I know at the end of the day for X or Y reason people start saying they not coming as usual but please everyone is kindly invite to assist and enjoy at the end of the day is all about the hobby......
Thanks and I see you guys on Sunday it looks like is going to be a nice day!!
Lets call it 12:00 noon the start point


----------



## Taipan

*sniff*.....that was beautiful. Well said. I'm going to cry now......


----------



## rburns24

-
"The point of the BBQ is to meet new members and have lots of fun talking about fish and corals."

Very well put, Alex. Will see you around 1.
-


----------



## sig

Patwa said:


> Alex, i've only met you a couple times and I can say I really appreciate your company. I know 100% you don't care if I come empty-handed s


I completely agree with this statement

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

People, please you're forgetting the point of this whole thing. To put delicious food into my face.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> People, please you're forgetting the point of this whole thing. To put delicious food into my face.


where is my 'guide' go 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Ok, so for anyone that is still coming and wants to have a good time please do so 

I know there has been some disturbances in the last 24 hours but please don't let that get in our way. 

You don't want to cook? No worries! Bring some snacks like a bag of chips or something.
You don't feel like bringing chips? No worries! Bring some beer or something.

The last two years have been a blast at my house but I've always supplied most of the meats and such so this year is a bit different with Alex hosting. He has been very generous to offer his house up to us to use and the least we can do is bring some goodies to eat or drink.

Since ribs won't be coming I might be bringing some if I can get to the store in time today but I just got a flat tire and am shelling out $150 for a new one so we'll see if I can pick up my car in time 

Although if I bring ribs then I might not bring churros...

Lastly my whole house is sick including me so I am hoping to still come but my wife and youngest aren't coming since they're in the middle of a nasty flu or something.


----------



## Patwa

oh Eric, don't worry about bringing the purple monti frag...will come over one of these days instead ...have a good one!



sig said:


> where is my 'guide' go


don't worry Sig, lots of posts were erased, especially mine and one of yours, but lots of people read them judging by the page views from just the last 24hrs....it's old news now anyways; it's done.


----------



## deeznutz

lol, more views then most peoples tank builds. I think the point has been made and where people stand with BBQ etiquette.


----------



## rickcasa

Crayon said:


> I have a couple items to swap with anyone who is interested and coming to the BBQ Sunday.


That's a great idea to swap! In fact, we should all bring stuff to auction off with proceeds going to fund the MEAT, or next years BBQ!! I have tons of things I want to get rid of. Unfortunately, we're going camping this wknd but driving home Sunday. Hopefully we get back in time before Alex is hosing people off his property.

Have fun evryone!!


----------



## Bullet

As a new member, I find this type of back and forth posting to be discouraging


----------



## J_T

Bullet said:


> As a new member, I find this type of back and forth posting to be discouraging


While I agree that this could be intimidating to new members, I really do encourage you to come if you were going to. There is just so much knowledge in one spot, you can't help but learn


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah I totally think people have lost focus on the idea of coming to a BBQ and literally just hanging out. 

Here's a great idea! Come to the BBQ with nothing and just chat. It's ok!!

For my family and myself we're all battling a chest cold or something so I'll do my best to show up but don't want to infect anyone. For the last 4 days I've been dealing with runny noses and a symphony of coughs.


----------



## vaporize

I'll just come and hang out to chat for a bit, won't be eating or I'll grab a pizza or something .

Dave, can you send me the address? 

Have fun


----------



## explor3r

vaporize said:


> I'll just come and hang out to chat for a bit, won't be eating or I'll grab a pizza or something .
> 
> Dave, can you send me the address?
> 
> Have fun


The address is 24 Wilfred ave corner house
 see you guys tomorrow


----------



## disman_ca

My son remembers last year at Dave's and says he wants to come.


----------



## coldmantis

explor3r said:


> The address is 24 Wilfred ave corner house
> see you guys tomorrow


tomorrow??? crap I though it was next Sunday..... guess I'm not bringing Empanadas anymore. the wife is at work and I didn't buy the stuff to make it... I will bring something else instead.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

There really isn't a need to bring anything unless you want to be an awesome guest!! 

Pizza is good, and so is anything else really. Alot of people the last few years have brought store bought. I'm usually the crackhead who goes out of the way to make everything by hand 

So it looks like the flu broke yesterday and all I have left is allergies so I'm all doped up on pills and beer. I'll be there for sure tomorrow with atleast one kid if not both.

Sorry to Alex for not finishing the last 3 tiles in the basement. If I drink enough tomorrow we might have a "how to tile" demo


----------



## bigfishy

J_T said:


> While I agree that this could be intimidating to new members, I really do encourage you to come if you were going to. There is just so much knowledge in one spot, you can't help but learn


so J_T, have you finish my box yet? it's been like 5months? 

I want to pick it up tomorrow! xD


----------



## J_T

bigfishy said:


> so J_T, have you finish my box yet? it's been like 5months?
> 
> I want to pick it up tomorrow! xD


Damn it!!! Yes, i built it...

But i dont have it with me. I will make arrangements to get it to you. Come see me tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Smells pretty good in the backyard


----------



## deeznutz

altcharacter said:


> smells pretty good in the backyard


 lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

And they are "special" 
On to the Churros and meatballs now


----------



## ameekplec.

Gawd damnit. I worked all day and forgot to buy beer. Roger, we're going to have to make a detour


----------



## fury165

ameekplec. said:


> Gawd damnit. I worked all day and forgot to buy beer. Roger, we're going to have to make a detour


No worries..Always room for one more detour today


----------



## explor3r

Let the BBQ start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rburns24

-


explor3r said:


> Let the BBQ start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, man. See you soon.
-


----------



## cica

Guys and girls have fun. I wish I could be there with you, but unfortunatelly I can't.
All the best to everybody.

Joe


----------



## disman_ca

Be there in an hour my son won't stop talking about it


----------



## darkangel66n

Picking up Jerk Chicken and then on my way.


----------



## Patwa

deeznutz said:


> lmfao!!!!!!


I almost spat tea all over my monitor too! haha

they sure look yummy ...I hope the 40 people each get their half rack!

I've never seen such an alarming case of backpeddling with a side of foot-in-mouth disease in my life.....my gosh.

happy sunday y'all!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

*This was awesome*

Great people, great conversation, and awesome hosts!

It was great turn out I wish you did come zach with or with out the ribs, there was enough food for everyone. Even the kids had a great time running circles around me with the soccer ball. A big thank you for Alex and his beautiful wife for opening their doors to host this BBQ!

It is truly a beautiful thing to see many members coming together and sharing.

Cheryl I'm still feeling the margarita!

Great way to end the weekend. I wish I could have stayed longer but I couldn't


----------



## someguy

There was def more than enough food there, I even took a doggy bag home.

Thanks again to Alex! awesome tanks, had to tell myself not to get too much! those scarface zoas *drool* and thanks ameecplec for the frogspawn.

Glad to see everyone there, sorry I missed you aquatic_expressions I coulda picked up from you then.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

someguy said:


> There was def more than enough food there, I even took a doggy bag home.
> 
> Thanks again to Alex! awesome tanks, had to tell myself not to get too much! those scarface zoas *drool* and thanks ameecplec for the frogspawn.
> 
> Glad to see everyone there, sorry I missed you aquatic_expressions I coulda picked up from you then.


Those scarface and ppe and gpe are awesome.

No worries I haven't been home lately since I got back from Cuba. I'll message you when I can drop them off.


----------



## vaporize

Thanks Alex for your hospitality & everybody for the fun ~~!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

What a fantastic day to be out with the GTAAquaria saltwater crew! Thanks to Alex and his wonderful wife for hosting this BBQ. The food was fantastic and fun to meet everyone that came out.


----------



## coldmantis

Great Sunday, thank you Alex

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n

Had a great time. Bought to much stuff and still trying to find holes to fit everything into. Thanks to all and especially Alex and his wife. It was awesome as always.


----------



## MPreston

Thanks Alex for opening your home and holding such a great gathering.
I had a great time! Great food, great people. 
Koodos to the chef or chefs 
I saw a few frags I wish I could have taken home, I'll be back for them 

thnx again
Mike


----------



## disman_ca

My son and I had a great time and I even remembered to take my chair home Dave. Thanks Alex, you have a fantastic house.


----------



## J_T

Had a good time. And ate my share, and a few peoples who were slacking  

Thanks for the hospitality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks for everyone who came out and a huge thanks to Alex and his wife for opening their home to us for the 2014 version of the Reef BBQ. Definitely the best version so far!

I literally just got home and am super tired.

And for Patwa...I find it very amusing that you keep checking this thread to see what is going on. So much for not caring right? Hope to see you at next years BBQ.


----------



## rburns24

-
Had an excellent time. Thanks to Alex and his wife for all their effort and hospitality, and lastly, 
thanks a bunch for the lift home, Dave.
-


----------



## someguy

So what frags did everyone get? I know some of you couldn't resist.


----------



## fireangel

I picked up 3 new chalice and a war coral. i also got a neon green monti from Dave.
thank you to Alex and his wife for hosting. i had a great time and hope to see everyone again!


----------



## rburns24

-
I picked up 2 bleeding apple chalices and a gold hammer.
-


----------



## Crayon

someguy said:


> So what frags did everyone get? I know some of you couldn't resist.


Favia, mushrooms, zoos, more zoos, Japanese leather, blasto, and chalice. Tried my best to get Alex to part with the plate, but it didn't work. However I will state again for the record the line forms behind me...........

Thanks to Alex and his wife for hosting, it was a blast, and it was also great to meet everyone.

And there was sooo much food. Wow! Can't say enough about the cooking, the set up, hospitality and the great conversations.

Till next time!


----------



## notclear

Yes, thanks Alex and his wife for the hospitality and Dave for organizing this as well! I ate more than I need and I still haven`t taken my supper yet 

I had to leave early as I got the Apex Controller from Jerry and have to configure it and I have just finished setting it up. All good. 

BTW, I brought the skimmate for the contest but I had to take it back home as looked like it was not going to happen!


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah this year was totally different than previous. I'm usually well organized when it comes to timing and events but as soon as I arrived at Casa del Toro the beer started flowing and it didn't stop!

Thanks to Jerry at BeanBag Frags for the donation to the BBQ and I'll setup a contest for the items that came home with me.

Michael, take a pic of that monti in your tank. I'm always interested to see what it looks like under other peoples lighting.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Thanks to Alex and his wife for being such a great host.

Both son and I had a great time. Was good to put some faces to peoples handle on here.

@Crayon: You're behind me in the line BTW for the plate coral


What I'd like to know is what happened to all that food ?!! There was enough to feed an army ...


----------



## fireangel

Just for you Dave. A FTS and a close up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> Thanks to Alex and his wife for being such a great host.
> 
> Both son and I had a great time. Was good to put some faces to peoples handle on here.
> 
> @Crayon: You're behind me in the line BTW for the plate coral
> 
> What I'd like to know is what happened to all that food ?!! There was enough to feed an army ...


Uh, no. Sorry. That's what happens when you leave early, you loose your place in line........


----------



## darkangel66n

An awesome mushroom and 6 spectacular zoas and since no one checked my pockets one awesome plate coral. I wish.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks again for Alex and his wife for opening up their home for the bbq - and for Dave and everyone else who helped make it happen. Great meeting a few more new faces


----------



## explor3r

Thanks to everyone for coming to the GTAA BBQ It was a pleasure to have you guys around, thanks to Dave who planned everything and special thanks to my wife for the amazing support.
It was great to see new faces and I hope every year we see more, we should make more events or find a excuse for another BBQ maybe we can do a frag trade before winter hits.
Everyone brought so much food and drinks and Dave's churros were delicious as usual I think most people left with something home my wife and me could never eat all that but is good nothing goes to waste.
Here are some pictures!!!
thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## matti2uude

Sorry we weren't able to make it today.


----------



## Flexin5

Alex, thank you so much for having us, I had a great time and my daughter had a blast, you and your wife are so kind to us every time we come over. I'm still full from all the food!


----------



## uniboob

I had a great time and wish I could have stayed longer. Thank you to Alex and his wife. I didn't know it was possible to meet someone nicer then Alex, then I met his wife. Nice chatting to everyone who I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa

aquatic_expressions said:


> It was great turn out I wish you did come zach with or with out the ribs, there was enough food for everyone.




I hope you got to read *all* the posts before they were erased. I was soo pumped up to go and show off my ribs and meet you all. But for some reason he thought I was a caterer and the 4 racks i was gonna prep was an insult.

In all honestly, i'd rather get bleach poured in my tank than stand or sit next to that guy...and this is all from his jaw-dropping performance in this thread, nothing else.

anyways, im glad you and everyone else had a good time. I had some people over, too, for the football games....im totally feeling it this morning...drank through all my beers and had to hit up my stash of vintage reds - a 2008 Chilean Carménère finally put me to sleep lol


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Unfortunately I wasn't able to read them all as I was in Cuba lol...

Maybe you should do a BBQ and watch the Argentina Game 

I'll see if I can bring some real red wine from Mendoza/San Juan, Argentina


----------



## Patwa

altcharacter said:


> And for Patwa...I find it very amusing that you keep checking this thread to see what is going on. So much for not caring right? Hope to see you at next years BBQ.


oh, I care, Dave.... 

yes, yes, it is true, I am a lil bit bitter you got to show your ribs off and I didn't.....maybe next year's BBQ ill get my chance

honestly, i'm keen on *all* your posts now, not just in this thread...i have so much to look forward to given your wacky opinions from this thread


----------



## Jaysan

I had an awesome time at the BBQ. 
Was able to put faces to the name now 

A big shoutout goes to Alex and his wife for their hospitality  It was an awesome event


----------



## Patwa

aquatic_expressions said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't able to read them all as I was in Cuba lol...
> 
> Maybe you should do a BBQ and watch the Argentina Game
> 
> I'll see if I can bring some real red wine from Mendoza/San Juan, Argentina


oh man, did you see the Iran/Argentina game? my gosh... Iran made you guys WORK! if it was that tough to beat Iran, what does that say for round 2? huh? 

ill bring my best Chilean and you bring your best Argentinian ....we drink 'til we can't stand anymore


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Patwa said:


> oh man, did you see the Iran/Argentina game? my gosh... Iran made you guys WORK! if it was that tough to beat Iran, what does that say for round 2? huh?
> 
> ill bring my best Chilean and you bring your best Argentinian ....we drink 'til we can't stand anymore


Yes, I did. I was the only person cheering for Argentina at the St. Louis Bar and Grill in Vaughan lol... Our defense isn't there but we do have Messi. In my opinion Iran should have tied at the very least but at the end of the day it is the ball that gets passed the line that determine a win or a loss.

Argentina will need to fix a lot before round 2 if they expect to get far. I'm so impressed and suprised with Costa Rica... I was tempted to buy a flag lol... Also Mexico's goalie is off the chain!

I also watched the US & Portugal game and I was disappointed the US should have won 4-1 they just couldn't convert.


----------



## loonie

I too was disappointed US lost. Portugal depends on one person. Ronaldo, this guy was humble and good when he was with MU but anymore. If you notice he always try to tell the referee how to conduct the game.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

loonie said:


> I too was disappointed US lost. Portugal depends on one person. Ronaldo, this guy was humble and good when he was with MU but anymore. If you notice he always try to tell the referee how to conduct the game.


Ronaldo is a great player skill wise but as a person he is too full of himself. Messi being the best player in the world is one of the most humblest players too and it shows the difference in class.


----------



## altcharacter

And the Fotbal chat pours into the reef scene!!! 

I know you won't believe me when I say this but the only reason I made ribs was because they are really easy to make and I figured you weren't bringing some so I should. I was bringing churros and meatballs already and thought another meat couldn't hurt. I was also thinking of doing a pulled pork but I did that last year and was thinking of doing chicken wings but the wings at the store weren't looking great.

And yes I'm serious when I say come next year dude. You don't have to bring anything. 

Oh..and they were jerk pork side ribs that probably could have used another hour or so of cooking but they were tender enough to eat and they were all gone so I guess they were ok.

P.S. Ronaldo needs to change his citizenship


----------



## Patwa

altcharacter said:


> I know you won't believe me when I say this but the only reason I made ribs was because they are really easy to make and I figured you weren't bringing some so I should. I was bringing churros and meatballs already and thought another meat couldn't hurt. I was also thinking of doing a pulled pork but I did that last year and was thinking of doing chicken wings but the wings at the store weren't looking great.
> 
> And yes I'm serious when I say come next year dude. You don't have to bring anything.


fair enough....I was just pissed you suggested I was essentially not trying hard enough  4 racks is a lot, man! all i have is one oven, and I live in a condo 

anyhoo, i've cried enough about this so ill mos def think about coming next year 

but it'll prolly be pulled pork that i'll bring.....the *only* thing better than my 12hr dry-rub ribs is my 22hr pulled pork! ...or maybe my 48hr chili...


----------



## y4zhuang

I know what's better than your ribs. Your absence  merely joking  maybe we'll shake hands at the next BBQ. That's something to look forward to



Patwa said:


> fair enough....I was just pissed you suggested I was essentially not trying hard enough  4 racks is a lot, man! all i have is one oven, and I live in a condo
> 
> anyhoo, i've cried enough about this so ill mos def think about coming next year
> 
> but it'll prolly be pulled pork that i'll bring.....the *only* thing better than my 12hr dry-rub ribs is my 22hr pulled pork! ...or maybe my 48hr chili...


----------



## Patwa

y4zhuang said:


> I know what's better than your ribs. Your absence  merely joking  maybe we'll shake hands at the next BBQ. That's something to look forward to


lol...you're still an idiot 

EDIT: merely joking


----------



## Crayon

Patwa said:


> ill bring my best Chilean and you bring your best Argentinian ....we drink 'til we can't stand anymore


Ssshhhhh, hey can you keep the noise down? Some of us are still trying to recover from yesterday, still, sort of, kinda, not really. Well yeah, sort of. Tequila has that effect.

But any Chilean or Argentinian wine can make good Sangria, so count me in!

(And just for the record, yes, that was an intentional jab at the quality of red wine from South America and what to use it for). And I am joking........really. And I am not going anywhere near the football discussion cause you are all going to get wiped out by Netherlands.

And also for the record, I love Argentinian wine, so Jay, count me in! But only 1 glass. Patwa, you have an uphill battle to prove the worth of Chilean wine, so no excuses next time, eh?

Eh, eh, eh????


----------



## altcharacter

No grudge here dude. I work in a kitchen where we throw knives and pots at each other all day then go out for a beer after. I had a guy take a swing at me because I asked him to put a salad in the fridge...then we got drunk after work 

As for little miss Cheryl, you know the party was rocking when her and the husband show up with a 2 liter *MASON JAR* full of homemade margaritas. You guys have a standing invitation to any party I throw!

Also, a late summer/fall get together sounds awesome for frag trading. If anyone with a large house is interested in hosting it give me a shout and I can help put it together. In my opinion, a winter social would be out of the question due to the amount of people we have. We're more of a "outdoor" type of group I think anyways


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> As for little miss Cheryl, you know the party was rocking when her and the husband show up with a 2 liter *MASON JAR* full of homemade margaritas. You guys have a standing invitation to any party I throw!
> 
> Also, a late summer/fall get together sounds awesome for frag trading. If anyone with a large house is interested in hosting it give me a shout and I can help put it together. In my opinion, a winter social would be out of the question due to the amount of people we have. We're more of a "outdoor" type of group I think anyways


Hey, we have the perfect place for winter parties and can easily accommodate everyone, but it's up near Barrie, and I am sure no one wants to make that drive just for a frag party.

But the offer stands, any time!

And Dave, uh, just a warning, but the 'little miss' thing????

Thems fightin' words.......


----------



## darkangel66n

I would be in for Barrie.


----------



## tom g

*pissing contest*

thank god u two are done ... now shake hands and u owe us all a rib contest ...with us as tasters ....


----------



## altcharacter

Oh I would totally be in for barrie!! We could totally do a December secret santa frag swap type of idea. Like people would PM "santa" and tell him a short list of what they are wishing for christmas and then they would also put what they have. This would be amazing!

Let's get this baby rolling!

As for any contests, I'm not a fan of cook offs. Why would anyone judge a persons interpretation of food? People always ask me how their cooking is and I always say "good" because they are kind enough to cook for me and that is very personal to take the time to cook for someone. I've done quite a few competitions as a chef and twice I've had judges come up to me and say "you should have won but we had to vote for the other guy." Pfffttt...it's easier to just eat food and be happy


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Oh I would totally be in for barrie!! We could totally do a December secret santa frag swap type of idea. Like people would PM "santa" and tell him a short list of what they are wishing for christmas and then they would also put what they have. This would be amazing!
> 
> Let's get this baby rolling!


Now, just to put this in context, we can totally handle 80 people for parties, we know from experience that's not a problem, but we can only sleep 8, and designated drivers, car pools, hotels, or other accommodations are 100% required. Tents in the back yard would be ok too. We can clear some snow away and put insulation down for you.

Our place is only 45 minutes from Vaughan, and it's worth the drive.

So Dave as party planner, we're in! We could so do this! And yes it would be potluck, and yes, ribs would be allowed, as well as copious amounts of red wine as long as it contains no added sugar, flavourings or other un regulated additives which should never be in wine...... That doesn't happen in Chile or Argentina, does it??


----------



## altcharacter

A list of what I'll be bringing you:

Boone's Strawberry Hill
Baby Duck
Blue Nun
Four-Loco: Watermelon
Peach Schnapps
Jose Cuervo Especial (muy especial!!)
Smirnoff 
And...Some Mad Dog 20/20!!!


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> A list of what I'll be bringing you:
> 
> Boone's Strawberry Hill
> Baby Duck
> Blue Nun
> Four-Loco: Watermelon
> Peach Schnapps
> Jose Cuervo Especial (muy especial!!)
> Smirnoff
> And...Some Mad Dog 20/20!!!


LMAO,

The muy especial cause it's made in a steel drum in someone's back yard and they threw in the left over chickens feet??

Did you ever drink any Pepe Lopez?? That was my friends' dad, it was muy especial, too!


----------



## explor3r

Im up for anything anywhere


----------

